

What is a good site to find programmers? - tgnguyen

Hi all,&#60;p&#62;Apart from Elance.com, what are the other websites where one can search for programmers to outsource work?&#60;p&#62;Many thx
======
tgnguyen
are there any design studios that also deal with programing?

------
nreece
oDesk and RentACoder

